# What is the problem with Behr Paint?



## justdano

I notice there are some posters on here that do not like Behr paint. Why?
I have used it both on both interior and exterior work and have not had a problem yet. Please explain..


----------



## cole191919

Now why did you have to go and open that crater sized can of worms? And this topic has been posted countless times on this forum.

Why.... why?!


----------



## justdano

*Behr Paint*

Because I am new here, if there are other post please show me the way



Now why did you have to go and open that
crater sized can of worms? And this topic has been posted countless times on this forum.

Why.... why?![/quote]


----------



## chrisn

Top of the page click SEARCH

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls"


----------



## timhag

Here ya go, I did the leg work for you. There are many other but this is a start.

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=3278&highlight=behr

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1840&highlight=behr

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=997&highlight=behr

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=997&highlight=behr


----------



## vermontpainter

This is the one topic on which all painttalk members for the most part agree. Its actually nice when it comes up. 

The simple answer to the original question is that it is not professional grade product. It is homeowner quality. That is why it is sold and promoted so heavily at HD, whose slogan is "you can do it, we can help."

The quality of a paint (or lack thereof) is in the base, or the vehicle which carries the other components such as driers and pigment. This relates to how the paint spreads, levels, dries and the integrity of the coating. Any professional here could put Behr on a roller and show you why it is not premium product.


----------



## chrisn

It is homeowner quality. 

At best


----------



## boman47k

Don't get me wrong, I hate the sh** too, but if pro's can't work with it, how can non-pro's? I guess it has something to do with knowing a quality paint job when you see it. 

I once painted my lr with it before I knew anything about it. It is the worse job I have ever done by far. Shiney places in the cut-in, etc. Even used in a rental in the lr. Had trouble getting it to match itself seems to me. It seemed to cover good, just not even.
Wonder if there is different training to use it.


----------



## johnpaint

The problem with Behr paint is: Can't thin it enough. If you do get it to the point that it will spread good, then it dosen't hide good.What I have seen is, if you do get it on ok, then it last just about as long as any other paint at the same price range.


----------



## slickshift

boman47k said:


> Don't get me wrong, I hate the sh** too, but if pro's can't work with it, how can non-pro's? I guess it has something to do with knowing a quality paint job when you see it.


Basically, that's kinda what it comes down to, the DIYers simply don't know any better
The pride in a DIY job for some glazes over the issues with the product, as is a "good enough" attitude

That being said, Behr has def. slid some work my way as the former DIYer had such problems they said "Never Again"

I also have taken small wall-only repaints with obvious Behr on the trim, and after doing the walls said "I can make this look even better with some quality enamel on the trim, if you don't agree, you don't have to pay for it", then spent a few hours with some waterborne Impervo the exact same color
All of them, who were perfectly satisfied with the Behr trim before, could tell the difference on the windows _from across the room_

To address the OP specifically, Behr can technically work, and even look OK, under the best of conditions
Throw any sort of monkey wrench in the mix, and it goes to hell quickly
That can be a deep color, simple stains that others would hide, scetchy substrate, not quite cleaned walls, too-light of prep, bathrooms...
Then there is trying to repaint a Behr room a few years later
Or the horrible failure that shows up later, and they think it's something else ("it can't be the paint, it says 'Premium' on the label")

So, yes, you could have a few jobs that it work out OK, and the HO is happy (or even more than a few new const. and/or light off-white simple same/close color re-paints)
But sooner or later, it will bite you on the azz

Home Depot is in no way shape or form interested in providing quality tools and products to profesionals
Thier goal and stated purpose is to provide barely adequate tools and products to clueless DIYers

(OK, they word it differently, but the result/meaning is the same)


----------



## slickshift

johnpaint said:


> ....any other paint at the same price range.


Last time I checked, Pittsburgh SpeedHide and BM Superhide should be about 16-18 contractor pricing
I've never seen Behr at less than 20 _on sale_, and def. lists for higher out here (I've seen it at 37)
As the Speed/Super are good for what they are (commercial/contractor grade), there's not really a financial reason to use Behr


----------



## daArch

Not trying to be the devil's advocate, but wasn't Behr at one point acceptable?

And then they "partnered" with HD and started making crap ?


----------



## slickshift

daArch said:


> Not trying to be the devil's advocate, but wasn't Behr at one point acceptable?
> 
> And then they "partnered" with HD and started making crap ?


I would not be surprised
I know they existed before HD, and were purchased by them

I have some old pre-HD Ryobi tools (actually made in Japan and Taiwan, not China) that work very well
The HD purchased Ryobi table saw, however... I used to leave on the back of the truck with the gate open hoping it would fall off
Even after massive mods the "Ryobi Trim Splinterer" couldn't rip a straight line to save it's own life


----------



## MAK-Deco

Behr was an old company from the 40's or 50's (not as old as the big players)out of CA and I believe at first was just in the exterior stain biz I new a few old timers that use there products that were like redwood stains similar to I believe the "REZ" line (if that is even around anymore)from PPG I may be mistaken on that thought.

But Arch your right when they made it big with the deal with HD and then Masco bought them at some point. It was a mom and pop company.. They went down hill with Masco and HD


----------



## DeanV

I would think Behr would be above SuperHide, shoot, I do not like Super Spec and SuperHide is another rung down the ladder of quaility. I would think Behr would wash better than SuperSpec (At least I hope, otherwise CR researchers must be smoking some really wacky tobaccy). I will though that Behr does not lay out nice, seems prone to flashing or looking uneven, even though it is "covered" from the little bit I have used it.


----------



## Firemike

justdano said:


> I notice there are some posters on here that do not like Behr paint. Why?
> I have used it both on both interior and exterior work and have not had a problem *yet*. Please explain..


Even the crappiest paint made looks good for the first year.....


----------



## Dave Mac

justdano said:


> I notice there are some posters on here that do not like Behr paint. Why?
> I have used it both on both interior and exterior work and have not had a problem yet. Please explain..


I have not used much of it, doing a exterior this week, client is specking it we shall see. One reason I would never use anything from HD is the service behind the counter.


----------



## plainpainter

I am helping a friend out painting his new home - cleaned up the wood panelling with Dirtex - primed with gripper - then a coat of eggshell behr wall paint. And it's covered better than anything I remember - I've done jobs with P&L, Benny Moore, that would have still needed another couple of coats. This is just one job - not like I have used the product very much and can't judge - but I didn't really notice that it was a horrible product. Again I don't use this product professionaly, so I don't know all it's nuances and shortcomings.


----------



## Last Craftsman

*Behr.*



justdano said:


> What is the problem with Behr paint?


It sucks.


----------



## boman47k

DeanV said:


> I would think Behr would be above SuperHide, shoot, I do not like Super Spec and SuperHide is another rung down the ladder of quaility. I would think Behr would wash better than SuperSpec (At least I hope, otherwise CR researchers must be smoking some really wacky tobaccy). I will though that Behr does not lay out nice, *seems prone to flashing or looking uneven, even though it is "covered" from the little bit I have used it*.


That pretty well sums it up it for me too.


----------



## The paint whisperer

justdano said:


> I notice there are some posters on here that do not like Behr paint. Why?
> I have used it both on both interior and exterior work and have not had a problem yet. Please explain..


I didn't think it was that bad either. However,
I can use any paint , even Behr and make a room looks good.


----------



## chrisn

I can use any paint , even Behr and make a room looks good.

But at what cost? I can make the dreaded,hideous, Behr look good also but at 2 to 3 times normal operating time, so can I say to the HO, it will cost $300 to paint that wall or $900 if I use your Behr?


----------



## The paint whisperer

But at what cost? I can make the dreaded,hideous, Behr look good also but at 2 to 3 times normal operating time, so can I say to the HO, it will cost $300 to paint that wall or $900 if I use your Behr?[/QUOTE]

I didn't say it was the best paint on the market. I mainly use super paint. But if a client insists that I use Behr, I am not going to say no. 

Oh yeah, if it took me 2-3 times longer using Behr to make a room look good, 
I would not use it either. But I don't have that problem.


----------



## DavidPaints

*See a Behr----- RUN!*

Here is a good rule of thumb: "You see a Bear in the woods, hold still until he heads off, then run..... You see a Behr in Home Depot, you just run..."

99.9 out of 100 contractors will tell you the same thing. Any contractor worth his salt would agree.


----------



## ProWallGuy

The paint whisperer said:


> But if a client insists that I use Behr, I am not going to say no.


Why would you allow a customer to tell you what materials to use? Do you tell your dentist what filling material you prefer? :no:


----------



## Bender

Speaking of behr, this reminds me of a joke...

There's a bear and a rabbit in the woods squatted down next to each other taking a dump. The bear reaches over and nudges the rabbit, "Excuse me, do you ever have a problem with $hit sticking to your fur?"
The rabbit looks up and says, "Why, no, its not a problem for me."

So the bear picks up the rabbit and wipes his azz with him


----------



## johnpaint

Bender: What the heck does that have to do with anything? I am appalled and embarrassed.


----------



## Bender

N0, you're not:no:


----------



## nEighter

LMAO Bender!!


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> Why would you allow a customer to tell you what materials to use? Do you tell your dentist what filling material you prefer? :no:


Unfortunately, we live a culture that has, and encourages, a boatload of people going to the Doctor (_The Doctor!_), with a head full of TV and Readers Digest Ads and an armload of printed out WebMD pages telling _The Doctor_ what they want to be prescribed

Unfortunately, many PHDs will just sigh and sign the script
(Hey, it can't hurt...or ... "It's What The Customer Wants")
But there are a few who will refuse and say "That's freekin' Ad you dork.
If you look at the ratio vs. placebo (sugar pills), it's 0.010% effective
...and look at those side effects!"
(OK...maybe usually in nicer terms)

I know many Doctors, and Painting Contractors, that most assuredly lose a few "jobs", by refusing to acquiesce to the "Layperson Knows More Than The Pro" attitude so prevalent and acceptable...even encouraged, in our culture today
But our society, such as it is, is much better for it, and needs more of it


----------



## B_Boop

Ok...new here too and probably been asked b4...so, what paints do u pro's use?


----------



## WAGGZ

MAK-Deco said:


> Behr was an old company from the 40's or 50's (not as old as the big players)out of CA and I believe at first was just in the exterior stain biz I new a few old timers that use there products that were like redwood stains similar to I believe the "REZ" line (if that is even around anymore)from PPG I may be mistaken on that thought.
> 
> But Arch your right when they made it big with the deal with HD and then Masco bought them at some point. It was a mom and pop company.. They went down hill with Masco and HD




I used to work for a Masco company, everything they buy goes downhill. Their only worried about production, make a cheaper (crappier) product, up the price and pray for the best. Sounds like a great business plan.


----------



## MNpainter

slickshift said:


> Unfortunately, we live a culture that has, and encourages, a boatload of people going to the Doctor (_The Doctor!_), with a head full of TV and Readers Digest Ads and an armload of printed out WebMD pages telling _The Doctor_ what they want to be prescribed
> 
> Unfortunately, many PHDs will just sigh and sign the script
> (Hey, it can't hurt...or ... "It's What The Customer Wants")
> But there are a few who will refuse and say "That's freekin' Ad you dork.
> If you look at the ratio vs. placebo (sugar pills), it's 0.010% effective
> ...and look at those side effects!"
> (OK...maybe usually in nicer terms)
> 
> I know many Doctors, and Painting Contractors, that most assuredly lose a few "jobs", by refusing to acquiesce to the "Layperson Knows More Than The Pro" attitude so prevalent and acceptable...even encouraged, in our culture today
> But our society, such as it is, is much better for it, and needs more of it


PhDs writing prescriptions? Hope not, OK i see where you live, that might explain the Kennedy clan.:whistling2: steve


----------



## Bender

Slickshift said:


> I know many Doctors, and Painting Contractors,


THAT is a classic:thumbsup: LOL


Sounds like something out of Fear and Loathing


----------



## ParagonVA

Bender said:


> Speaking of behr, this reminds me of a joke...
> 
> There's a bear and a rabbit in the woods squatted down next to each other taking a dump. The bear reaches over and nudges the rabbit, "Excuse me, do you ever have a problem with $hit sticking to your fur?"
> The rabbit looks up and says, "Why, no, its not a problem for me."
> 
> So the bear picks up the rabbit and wipes his azz with him


what a great joke man!


----------



## 1977corey

B_Boop said:


> Ok...new here too and probably been asked b4...so, what paints do u pro's use?


thats stuff they sell at Biglots of course:whistling2:


----------



## Softy

ProWallGuy said:


> Why would you allow a customer to tell you what materials to use? Do you tell your dentist what filling material you prefer? :no:


I was bidding on this small property last year ~1,300 sq. At the end of discussion the owner ask me that he wanted to use only Behr paint because it's the most expensive paint at HD. I simply politely walk away from that customer...Since this is contractors forum...be very careful about the customer that telling you what to do or use. They the one that will likely sue you at the end.


----------



## DarthPainter

Softy said:


> I was bidding on this small property last year ~1,300 sq. At the end of discussion the owner ask me that he wanted to use only Behr paint because it's the most expensive paint at HD. I simply politely walk away from that customer...Since this is contractors forum...be very careful about the customer that telling you what to do or use. They the one that will likely sue you at the end.



I wouldn't go so far as to walk away, but I would make an effort to inform them of your choice to use X Brand of Paint (usually SW for me, or ICI in a pinch) and why. Or, failing that, we've had our lawyers write up a contract stating that the consumer did not wish to use our paint and is willing to accept the consequences of their choice. In truth, they never actually sign the paper, it's more of a ploy to show them that we don't like their choice in paint. They either go with our paint or walk away.

We did have a couple jobs though that we had no choice in the matter, because it was a funding deal. I won't say what paint manufacturer or the job, but the short story is that they strong armed their way into the contract and we had no recourse. It's just the way life is, sometimes: even people who know better sometimes have to make deals with the Devil.


----------

